# Who is a true outdoorsman????



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 17, 2012)

Watched some of these vue do tv shows lately???? Duck hunters hating and killing beavers in the middle of a BEAVER SWAMP and its in their best duck honey hole. ..:...Or rain and mother nature being a bad thing during gator hunting season?? For real is everyone watching these shows that stupid???where is the logic?


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 17, 2012)

I watch "Swamp People" and enjoy seeing the Bayou country, but to answer your question about true outdoorsman, there are MANY on this forum, with Nicodemus, SASS, Chehaw Knapper, and myself to name a few. There is the logic!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2012)

My grandpa, Dad, and uncles were, in the true sense of the word.


----------



## grouper throat (May 18, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with either show. If your livelyhood depended on it you might change your perspective also.   

An outdoorsman and a tree hugging conservationist are two vastly different creatures. 

Not to criticize, but how many of them nasty boars you ate lately? I hate to play devil's advocate but I can.


----------



## pnome (May 18, 2012)

This guy.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2012)

If folks watching it think its all about the outdoors and not just a made up TV show. Now that's what's stupid!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2012)

Oh, and being a true outdoorsman has nothing to do with wanting to be out on a lake or bayou in a boat in the middle of a lightning storm or tropical storm-force winds. Just the opposite, in fact. True outdoorsmen have common sense.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 18, 2012)

Oh ,,oh,,? Ok I reakon I was talking about something else and im the stupid one !my bad !!! Logic meaning??????????????think about the old saying " cutting your nose off to spite your face"

Heck I'm rich I'll kill all these beavers that dam up this creek where I hunt cause I got me a bulldozer that can build a better one

As of what I kill it is eatin sounds like you might be talking from your personal experience sorry but that ain't how I role
Don't think too much of that comment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

<<<<<< with extra butter . . .


----------



## IIICrkRepr (May 18, 2012)

I believe I read somewhere: "the true meaning of an outdoors-man/sportsman is what you do when no one is watching"..............


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Oh ,,oh,,? Ok I reakon I was talking about something else and im the stupid one !my bad !!! Logic meaning??????????????think about the old saying " cutting your nose off to spite your face"
> 
> Heck I'm rich I'll kill all these beavers that dam up this creek where I hunt cause I got me a bulldozer that can build a better one
> 
> ...



If you're talking to me, I agree 100% with you on the killing beavers thing.


----------



## grouper throat (May 19, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Oh ,,oh,,? Ok I reakon I was talking about something else and im the stupid one !my bad !!! Logic meaning??????????????think about the old saying " cutting your nose off to spite your face"
> 
> Heck I'm rich I'll kill all these beavers that dam up this creek where I hunt cause I got me a bulldozer that can build a better one
> 
> ...



Everyone knows a uncut boar is about the rankest, nastiest meat in the woods. You'd probably be much better eating the coyotes and beavers than a big nasty boar. Boar meat isnt nothing but dog food and even the hog dogs will sometimes turn their noses up at it.

How many of them dogs have been cut up and killed by boars? How many times have you sewn their guts back up into their chest cavity? That doesn't seem anything like an outdoorsman to me. 

All I'm saying is don't throw rocks when u live in a glass house my man

Of course it's made up TV and not true reality but I see nothing wrong with it. I do the same with hogs and coyotes on our land and I bet a lot of duck hunters kill beavers.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2012)

I've killed plenty of stuff I ain't eat. Then again I ain't the one playing high and mighty on the internet lol. Ain't no use to lie about it.


----------



## Coastie (May 19, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Watched some of these vue do tv shows lately???? Duck hunters hating and killing beavers in the middle of a BEAVER SWAMP and its in their best duck honey hole. ..:...Or rain and mother nature being a bad thing during gator hunting season?? For real is everyone watching these shows that stupid???where is the logic?



Since  I didn't see the program that you watched I can't make a judgement as to the logic or reason for what you describe. I do know that there have been times when I have had to remove entire colonies of Beaver due to the potential damage they could possibly have caused to infrastructure in an area. As to folks complaining about the WX during a specific hunting season, that seems to be fairly reasonable. If your livelyhood depended on your ability to take a certain number of animals during a season or being able to cut a certain amount of pulpwood or timber, then the WX could very well be a major factor in your day-to-day life. There is a major difference in those that hunt/trap for a living and those that hunt for an occasional deer for meat or the trophy.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 19, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Everyone knows a uncut boar is about the rankest, nastiest meat in the woods. You'd probably be much better eating the coyotes and beavers than a big nasty boar. Boar meat isnt nothing but dog food and even the hog dogs will sometimes turn their noses up at it.
> 
> How many of them dogs have been cut up and killed by boars? How many times have you sewn their guts back up into their chest cavity? That doesn't seem anything like an outdoorsman to me.
> 
> ...


Dang dude you sound like it might be that time of the month, I don't think I ever set out to see if I could get any feathers ruffled but I was dead wrong guess that shows the class of some folks!As far as throwing rocks what are you talking about??????and as far as my dogs They get taken care of VERY well 

I Watch all these shows and enjoy them every week they are entertaining to say the least . What I was getting at that it blows my mind that a man is betrayed as I icon of the outdoor industry and when you read into what they do it seems that there isn't too much reasoning in some things they do as a outdoorsman. 

To all a OUTDOORSMAN is a person that respects and loves what he does,they take care and cherish what may not be there the next time .pick up trash when they see it.
Float down a river with a child and teach them about mother nature and the old school know how that's been past down for generations.true outdoorsman have VERY STRONG ethics and will not have no part of folks that don't! Prayer is big thing with a outdoorsman they will usually thank god for a good hunt or blessing the food at camp. Well these are just A few things 
that I think a true outdoorsman are.


----------



## Gator8em (May 19, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> To all a OUTDOORSMAN is a person that respects and loves what he does,they take care and cherish what may not be there the next time .pick up trash when they see it.
> Float down a river with a child and teach them about mother nature and the old school know how that's been past down for generations.true outdoorsman have VERY STRONG ethics and will not have no part of folks that don't! Prayer is big thing with a outdoorsman they will usually thank god for a good hunt or blessing the food at camp. Well these are just A few things
> that I think a true outdoorsman are.



Sounds like Phil to me.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 19, 2012)

Gator8em said:


> Sounds like Phil to me.


There was that thing in there about ethics, ol happy happy is a cool cat,no dought 

The religious side is cool but standing in a beaver swamp shooting beavers cause they dam up water that you shoot the ducks in and film videos andalusia millions off of this water way. Just can't figure it out

I grew up in a county that the best duck hole was on my dads land I know what beavers do they will bring every drooling duck hunter in 3 county's to your back door .my dad didn't mind the beavers too much cause it brought a wild life meca to him on his property that could have never been financially in reach at the time

Just can't see


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 19, 2012)

Coastie said:


> Since  I didn't see the program that you watched I can't make a judgement as to the logic or reason for what you describe. I do know that there have been times when I have had to remove entire colonies of Beaver due to the potential damage they could possibly have caused to infrastructure in an area. As to folks complaining about the WX during a specific hunting season, that seems to be fairly reasonable. If your livelyhood depended on your ability to take a certain number of animals during a season or being able to cut a certain amount of pulpwood or timber, then the WX could very well be a major factor in your day-to-day life. There is a major difference in those that hunt/trap for a living and those that hunt for an occasional deer for meat or the trophy.


I get a trapper making a living ...but killing something and it's helping you on the long run is where I'm saying the hippocritt part of being a outdoorsman comes in:


----------



## Gator8em (May 19, 2012)

Kind sir, you obviously have not spent much time in the great state of Louisiana. I can assure you, your opinion of beavers and their handy work would be an unwelcomed one in most corners of the Bayou Country. Timber companys hire trappers to patrol there lands and farmers shoot on sight. The Wildlife and Fisheries Dept. considers them nuisance. They aren't even listed in the trapping regs. Killing a beaver in Louisiana is akin to killing a coyote in Georgia. As far as I'm concerned, not killin beavers would make Phil unethical. He maintains a large area of Green Timber, that without his constant concern for its well being, would be destroyed. He is an outdoorsman, in every sense of the word.

This is straight from the Louisiana Regs:
 Landowners or their designees 
may remove beaver and nutria causing damage to their property without a 
special permit. Water set traps and 
firearms may be used to remove beaver; nutria may be removed by any 
means  (see Nighttime Take of 
Nuisance Animals & Outlaw 
Quadrupeds). Any nuisance beaver or 
nutria trapped or shot outside open 
trapping season cannot be pelted or 
sold. A trapping license is required to 
sell or pelt nuisance beavers or nutria 
taken during open trapping season.


----------



## Gator8em (May 19, 2012)

I can understand a duck hunters love for the beaver in Georgia, good duck holes are harder to find. But it just aint like that back home.


----------



## lonesome dove (May 20, 2012)

"betrayed as I icon" ????


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (May 20, 2012)

I'm kinda w tw on this one...although I watch the show and like ole Phil and all and swamp people also I think maybe producers ruin the show with all the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and drama they feel they have too add to make it cute or more interesting...I'm sure Phil knows what he's doing as long as he's been doing it , along w the gator hunters, but all the made up ,  put on , is what makes the show not good to me...I'd much rath see there hunting videos of them hunting and having a good time and cutting up while doin it much like most of us do, vs. A made up story line where you can telling they are reading lines and doing what they're told...


----------



## JWT (May 20, 2012)

I once knew a guy that had a dog!! It was a brown one!!


----------



## sleeze (May 20, 2012)

Gator8em said:


> Kind sir, you obviously have not spent much time in the great state of Louisiana. I can assure you, your opinion of beavers and their handy work would be an unwelcomed one in most corners of the Bayou Country. Timber companys hire trappers to patrol there lands and farmers shoot on sight. The Wildlife and Fisheries Dept. considers them nuisance. They aren't even listed in the trapping regs. Killing a beaver in Louisiana is akin to killing a coyote in Georgia. As far as I'm concerned, not killin beavers would make Phil unethical. He maintains a large area of Green Timber, that without his constant concern for its well being, would be destroyed. He is an outdoorsman, in every sense of the word.
> 
> This is straight from the Louisiana Regs:
> Landowners or their designees
> ...



+1
Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## V2500Inspector (May 20, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Everyone knows a uncut boar is about the rankest, nastiest meat in the woods. You'd probably be much better eating the coyotes and beavers than a big nasty boar. Boar meat isnt nothing but dog food and even the hog dogs will sometimes turn their noses up at it.
> 
> 
> Actually if you cut the boar when you kill it and allow it to bleed out the meat does not smell or taste bad. I have eaten many wild boars as long as they are processed properly from the time of the kill they are fine.


----------



## Brianf (May 20, 2012)

Phil's property would not have any trees if he didn't drain the water every year after duck season. He can't drain it with beaver dams blocking the drains that were installed to drain it. He shuts the drains and floods it for the ducks then drains it to keep the timber alive.


----------



## grouper throat (May 20, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Dang dude you sound like it might be that time of the month, I don't think I ever set out to see if I could get any feathers ruffled but I was dead wrong guess that shows the class of some folks!As far as throwing rocks what are you talking about??????and as far as my dogs They get taken care of VERY well
> 
> I Watch all these shows and enjoy them every week they are entertaining to say the least . What I was getting at that it blows my mind that a man is betrayed as I icon of the outdoor industry and when you read into what they do it seems that there isn't too much reasoning in some things they do as a outdoorsman.
> 
> ...



Guess you still don't get it so I'll be blunt. I was proving a point by bringing up the hog hunting.. Whatever you might consider to be an outdoorsman might not be what everyone else considers. Do you comprehend it now?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 20, 2012)

WOWThank y'all so much for getting my thinking back on the righteous path y'all are like the government it's a dang wonder how I can function without!yall are way smarter and can comprehend things so much better?yall have way better morals just kill it and give it a roadside nap I'm with ya


----------



## emusmacker (May 20, 2012)

Phil has been killing beavers LONG before Duck Dynasty came about.  Heck I kill beavers that dam up our creeks. and also kill em if I see em in the lakes.  they are considered a nuisance in alot of areas. 

As far as being rich enough to build new dams, sooo what's your point.  He got rich from MANY< MANY years of hard work and selling and making duck calls. They show Duck Dynasty isn't meant to be a hunting show. That's why they have Duck Commander videos. It's all about entertainment, and it shows how they are outside of hunting.  

yes to some folks Phil Robertson is an Icon. He teaches his grandkids how to trap and fish and teaches em about life. So that arguement is weak.  You just mad cause you ain't gotta show on TV.


----------



## emusmacker (May 20, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> WOWThank y'all so much for getting my thinking back on the righteous path y'all are like the government it's a dang wonder how I can function without!yall are way smarter and can comprehend things so much better?yall have way better morals just kill it and give it a roadside nap I'm with ya



Sooo you eat coyotes or bobcats?  Or do you give em a dirt nap and leave em there. Tell me oh righteous one what do you do with your yotes?  

Ever killed an armadillo?  How did it taste, cause if you didn't eat it then you're being hypocritical.


----------



## Vmarsh (May 20, 2012)

beavers can be a real problem when trying to properly manage waterfowl impoundments. and anyone who has spent anytime in such practices knows this.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 20, 2012)

JWT said:


> I once knew a guy that had a dog!! It was a brown one!!



What color did you say that dog was?


----------



## Philbow (May 21, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Watched some of these vue do tv shows lately???? Duck hunters hating and killing beavers in the middle of a BEAVER SWAMP and its in their best duck honey hole. ..:...Or rain and mother nature being a bad thing during gator hunting season?? For real is everyone watching these shows that stupid???where is the logic?



So if you kill nuisance animals or complain about the weather, then you are not a "true" outdoorsman? Shucks! I've killed beavers that were cutting all the trees around our farm pond. I complain if the weather is too hot, too cold, too rainy, too dry, too windy or too still. (If you have ever bowhunted on a hot still day when your scent is pooling around you to 2x your shooting distance you know what I mean by too still.) I'm glad you set me straight, I'll not refer to myself as a "true" outdoorsman any more. 

Of course I don't think a "true" outdoorsman would even have a TV to watch "reality" shows, but we've already determined that I have no idea what a "true" outdoorsman really is.


----------



## lonesome dove (May 21, 2012)

You do realize that you posted a thread on the internet asking peoples opinions don't you? You had to know that you were going to get opinions different from yours (at least I hope you knew it).

As a somewhat logical person, I try to look at all of the facts that are out there and come up with my own conclusions. 

Fact # 1. In your original post you posted this statement. "For real is everyone watching these shows that stupid". Let's focus on the words "EVERYONE" and "STUPID".

Fact # 2. In Post # 15 you posted this statement. "I watch all these shows and enjoy them every week they are entertaining". Let's focus on the words "I watch".

The conclusion that I can see from the quotes that you have posted are that you consider everyone that watches these shows, including yourself, is stupid. Broad statements will almost allways come back to bite you in the backside later, especially on the internet. 

By the way. I LOVE watching Duck Dynasty!


----------



## Bobby Lee Swagger (May 21, 2012)

Everybody knows Michael Waddell is the only true outdoorsman in the US.


----------



## Gator8em (May 21, 2012)

I think Ol'Waddie had a Beaver Killing episode as well so there is no way he a True Outdoorsman.


----------



## RipperIII (May 21, 2012)

I know a couple of "true outdoorsmen",...they live in million dollar homes with satellite dishes, attended a few blacktie events annually, speak proper english, can discuss at length the subtle characteristics differentiating french burgundies from different slopes of the same hill.
They routinely shoot beaver, prairie dogs and other vermin with what ever weapon they happen to have handy.
They catch trout at any hour of the day or night all year  long...and take 4-6 weeks off to pack a tent and supplies onto their horses and head off into the wilderness to hunt Elk, Moose(if they have a tag)antelope, cougar, deer and the like with homemade bows and arrows.
Now, I don't know how you judge a "true outdoorsman" , but for me, anyone who takes off into the wilderness for a month or so and returns with wild game meets my qualifications.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (May 21, 2012)

I saw that brown dog this morning!


----------



## XIronheadX (May 21, 2012)

Only time I saw them kill beavers was when they DRIED up some of the duck ponds. I enjoy it all. Duck Dynasty is funny. As for the hunting shows I pay attention to the outdoors and the animals and not the hunter. If it was real, it would be too boring for television.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 21, 2012)

Bigfoot is a true outdoorsthing!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Bigfoot is a true outdoorsthing!



Finally someone with my thinking I bet he plays with that brown dog . I wonder if that dog had a collar on?

This thread is entertaining to say the least!


----------



## emusmacker (May 21, 2012)

You started it. and made it entertaining. Trying to back away from the whole 'true outdoorsman" opinion aintcha?


----------



## XIronheadX (May 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Bigfoot is a true outdoorsthing!



That I am!


----------



## Chase4556 (May 22, 2012)

The thread starter is like my girlfriend... asks for an opinion, then get all butt hurt when the opinions he gets are different from his.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 22, 2012)

No my skin is a whole lot thicker than that

I watched those true outdoorsman last night again
Man they take killing them beavers to a whole hew level BURN THEM OUT! Now that hard core and is the most ethical way to hint something


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

I am sure there are some true outdoorsmen at Woody's.  Just like everybody else I have my opinions.  

My dad was a wild life manager in WV.  He had to deal with all kinds of nuisance animals.  Beaver being one.  He would trap them, relocate them, then dynamite the dam.  I consider my dad to be a true outdoorsman.


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 22, 2012)

Let me see....Hogdogtw008 watches outdoor tv shows and critizes them, kills animals he doesn't eat(yotes, dillas, etc) , acuses others of not being outdoorsmen, has "thick" skin, and wants everybody to be "just like him". Wow! Sounds like an episode for The Jerry Springer Show! I sure am glad I am just an humble "Woodsman" coming from a long line of Woodsmen.......and a HUNTER instead of a "Sportsman"!!!


----------



## Gator8em (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> He would trap them, relocate them, then dynamite the dam.  I consider my dad to be a true outdoorsman.



Some of the Timber Company trappers I know do this as well. They say its amazing how far a beaver will go to get back "home".


----------



## Bobby Lee Swagger (May 22, 2012)

Sorry. Nick Mundt=Only true outdoorsman left.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Gator8em said:


> Some of the Timber Company trappers I know do this as well. They say its amazing how far a beaver will go to get back "home".



There was one culvert in particular that seemed to be a magnet for the beavers.  When they dammed it up the road would flood.  We suspected that it was the same beavers returning home but we had no way of proving it.


----------



## Russdaddy (May 22, 2012)

iiicrkrepr said:


> i believe i read somewhere: "the true meaning of an outdoors-man/sportsman is what you do when no one is watching"..............



also the definition of integrity....


----------



## JWT (May 22, 2012)

I once shot a beaver with my bow, then I hung it over a limb & that evening I shot a bear eating the beaver, kill him dead, traded the bear meat to a native injun for a twevle pack of canadian beer!! True story!!


----------



## JWT (May 22, 2012)

If that was to me , imanginary not, maybe to you! I killed both


----------



## XIronheadX (May 22, 2012)

I wasn't referring to you in particular. I apologize to you and the wording of my previous post.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 22, 2012)

now that is making use of your kill! Wish I could find a way to get a 12 pack of Canadian beer that easy. Haha


----------



## JWT (May 22, 2012)

It was good to , labatt blue I think, there wasn't a store anywhere, & i wasn't gonna be picked up for a couple more days!! I like beer!!


----------



## Chase4556 (May 22, 2012)

No man can argue with that...


----------



## XIronheadX (May 22, 2012)

Do you have the picture of him eating the beaver?


----------



## XIronheadX (May 22, 2012)

That gives new meaning to "eat what you kill" LOL It's now "drink what you kill"


----------



## JWT (May 22, 2012)

DJhunts said:


> Do you have the picture of him eating the beaver?



Yes I do!!


----------



## XIronheadX (May 22, 2012)

Now that is neat. You got a story to pass down for generations. And the picture!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (May 22, 2012)

I found the collar off that brown dog!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 22, 2012)

KULL NUTHIN' said:


> I found the collar off that brown dog!


Oh my did It have a name plate?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 22, 2012)

JWT said:


> I once shot a beaver with my bow, then I hung it over a limb & that evening I shot a bear eating the beaver, kill him dead, traded the bear meat to a native injun for a twevle pack of canadian beer!! True story!!


I'm glad to see someone has some integrity! Kill it eat it or use it for something not just discarded .


----------



## emusmacker (May 22, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> I'm glad to see someone has some integrity! Kill it eat it or use it for something not just discarded .



So again I ask what do you do with yotes that you kill?  Or how bout armadillos, or rats?

just askin?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 22, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So again I ask what do you do with yotes that you kill?  Or how bout armadillos, or rats?
> 
> just askin?


Who said I kill yotes or armadillos
Or rats?

JUST ASKING?


----------



## emusmacker (May 22, 2012)

Ok  so tell me. Do you kill rats, mosquitos, ants, coyotes, snakes, mice, ticks, fleas?  

Well do you kill any of these animals?  what do you do with them once you've killed them?


----------



## emusmacker (May 23, 2012)

Hello, you there?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 23, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hello, you there?



Buddy of mine's dad passed this morning. My friend goes by cbaldwin  on the forums.it's ironic about this thread but he is a good man and a true outdoorsman

been working and my mind ain't been to much at polking fun with y'all ! All jokes layed aside please pray for a good man and his family


----------



## grouper throat (May 23, 2012)

Hey man it's just all fun and games on the forum we don't mean no harm (or I don't) . Praying for your friend's dad.


----------



## Gator8em (May 23, 2012)

in my prayers


----------



## emusmacker (May 24, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> Buddy of mine's dad passed this morning. My friend goes by cbaldwin  on the forums.it's ironic about this thread but he is a good man and a true outdoorsman
> 
> been working and my mind ain't been to much at polking fun with y'all ! All jokes layed aside please pray for a good man and his family



Dang man sorry to hear bout your friend's dad, I don't mean any harm, just messin wid you.  your friend is in my prayers.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 25, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Dang man sorry to hear bout your friend's dad, I don't mean any harm, just messin wid you.  your friend is in my prayers.


It's all good
I know I love cuttIn up with y'all ! But Chris is a true good man that needs our prayers ... good people are hard to find. .......

my dad is my best friend so I can't even know what he is going through


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 25, 2012)

I lost my Dad several years back and my Mom in the middle of Feb of this year, so I pretty well know how your friend feels. Prayers for him & the family. Can't say it gets easier as you go, you just kinda get used to it. Please pass my sympathies on to your friend........Doug


----------



## Throwback (May 25, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> I'm glad to see someone has some integrity! Kill it eat it or use it for something not just discarded .



so please tell me how you cook the mice/rats you might find in your house or shop on occasion, or the fleas on your dogs, or the roaches/moths that get into anyone's house, or termites in your home. 

I've been trying to figure out what to do with them after I pray for their souls and the good Lord calls them home after I kill them. 

And I get really concerned about the bugs that are on my windshield after i make a trip, or the big green tomato worms I kill in my garden and the japanese beetles on my wife's plants after I kill them. 

Please help me be a better sportsman and tell me what to do with them so they don't go to waste. 

T


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 26, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> WOWThank y'all so much for getting my thinking back on the righteous path y'all are like the government it's a dang wonder how I can function without!yall are way smarter and can comprehend things so much better?yall have way better morals just kill it and give it a roadside nap I'm with ya



whos time of the month is it now


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 26, 2012)

Throwback said:


> so please tell me how you cook the mice/rats you might find in your house or shop on occasion, or the fleas on your dogs, or the roaches/moths that get into anyone's house, or termites in your home.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what to do with them after I pray for their souls and the good Lord calls them home after I kill them.
> 
> ...


Compost. I love fresh vegetables


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 26, 2012)

JWT said:


> Yes I do!!



Is Canadian beer better than what anheuser- Busch brews up?


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 26, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> WOWThank y'all so much for getting my thinking back on the righteous path y'all are like the government it's a dang wonder how I can function without!yall are way smarter and can comprehend things so much better?yall have way better morals just kill it and give it a roadside nap I'm with ya



I just love seeing people post on here and then get all upset over the responses. What did you expect to happen? Have everyone agree with you?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 26, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> I just love seeing people post on here and then get all upset over the responses. What did you expect to happen? Have everyone agree with you?



Don't fret on it I ain't upset??? Agree On what? If that dog is really drown?


----------



## irishredneck (Jun 6, 2012)

They stayed out during the rain and came in when the wind & lightning started to get bad. I've gave up plenty of huntin days because of weather and I know everyone here has done the same. I aint going to sit in a deer stand when its raining so hard I can't see 10ft in front of me. Does it make me less of an outdoors man? well I'm typing this message on a computer...

When you're in the middle of the water with weather like that 'being an outdoors man' goes out of the window and getting home safe to your worrying family is top priority IMO.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I will go out and "hint" that brown dog.


----------

